# GB Optimist rodeo?



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems like it has always been the first or second weekend in May. Are they having it this year? I haven't heard or seen anything.





Cheers 

Drew


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Next weekend! May 16-17!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)




----------

